# American Made Tree Stands



## SWAMPFOX (Dec 14, 2019)

Are there any American made tree stands other than Summit's aluminum line? I know the Summit steel viper is now made in China. 

I'm skittish now when it comes to buying a Chinese made tree stand.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 14, 2019)

Family traditions


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Dec 16, 2019)

Gaswamp, thanks. I need a climber and Family Traditions only makes hang ons and ladders.


----------



## Cmcharles (Dec 16, 2019)

Gunslinger


----------



## fireman1501 (Dec 16, 2019)

API is made in Louisiana


----------



## mallardsx2 (Dec 16, 2019)

Lone Wolf


----------



## Semi-Pro (Dec 16, 2019)

Whats wrong with a summitt?


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 17, 2019)

SWAMPFOX said:


> Gaswamp, thanks. I need a climber and Family Traditions only makes hang ons and ladders.


summitt or Lone wolf


----------



## delacroix (Dec 19, 2019)

Somebody needs to reboot Tomcat Treeclimbers.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Dec 22, 2019)

Cmcharles said:


> Gunslinger


x2


----------



## HughW2 (Dec 26, 2019)

Millennium for ladder stands and tripods.  Made of steel. Quiet, long lasting and ultra comfortable.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 26, 2019)

love millennuim stands but they ain't american made


----------

